# San Jose Cyclist Killed



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

A 25-year-old man on a bicycle was struck and killed in an apparent hit-and-run this morning in San Jose, a police spokesman said.

Someone called police at about 6:50 a.m. to report finding a man on the side of the road at Zanker and Los Esteros roads in the city's Alviso community, Officer Jose Garcia said.

He said it appears the cyclist was hit by a car on his way to work. He was pronounced dead at the scene.
Garcia said officers were not able to locate any witnesses at the scene.

Anyone who may have seen the hit-and-run is asked to call the Police Department's traffic investigations unit at 408-277-4654. Those wishing to remain anonymous can call Crime Stoppers at 408-947-STOP (7867).

http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area-news/ci_16135210?source=rss


I would like to know if this person was following traffic laws or if this is one of the many you see riding on sidewalks/wrong way on the road. 

Not that it would excuse the person leaving the scene, its just that many of the cyclists killed in NJ where always the ones commuting on a major 4 lane road at night with no lights and on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Very sad - condolences to his family. There are no acceptable excuses for leaving a cyclist down on the street. Hopefully they will catch the hit-and-run driver and figure out what happened.

I have ridden those roads and there is a generous shoulder, but it tends to get covered in all kinds of crap from the land-fill trucks. 6:50am is dawn, and I would guess this happened driving into the sun.


----------

